# Spellbook Cards



## Morrus (Nov 13, 2014)

Product information... View for more details


----------



## lukeniedner (Nov 13, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for Spellbook Cards*

I've heard complaints that these cards are not artistic enough, but for what I use them for (quick knowledge on spells) they work great.


----------



## gnarm gimblegear (Nov 14, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for Spellbook Cards*

The cards are printed on a thick card stock. Much thicker than typical playing cards or gaming cards like FFG LCG's and without rounded edges. The laminate coating is thick as well and tends to make the cards stick together. Sleeving the cards eliminates the sticking problem. The information on the cards is accurate as far as I have reviewed it, but there is no designation for concentration. Also, due to the large amount of text with some spells, the text is cut short and a PHB page reference is given.Overall, the product is a good quick reference, but not perfect.


----------



## SpaceOtter (Nov 15, 2014)

*2 out of 5 rating for Spellbook Cards*

The laminate tends to stick, slowing use. The sharp rather than rounded corners are likely to become damaged and are aesthetically displeasing. Couple this then with cards referencing the PHB (the very thing they were supposed to alleviate) and you end up with something truly mediocre.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 16, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for Spellbook Cards*

Excellent material and thickness with information laid out for quick reference.  The are a great extension to character sheets.  Yes, I do wish they had rounded edges but they are what they are, spell cards and they are do what they are meant to do, build your characters spell list for play at the table.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 19, 2014)

*3 out of 5 rating for Spellbook Cards*

Spell cards are an old idea, and they're always useful. These ones are fairly standard examples, and do the job, but have three flaws. First, the corners are sharp, which means they bend and get damaged quickly. Second, the cards lack notation for concentration. Third, some of them refer you to the Player's Handbook, which rather defeats the whole point. On the positive side, none of these issues are crippling, and for the most part the cards do their jobs well.


----------



## avjax (Nov 23, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for Spellbook Cards*

i love these cards for NPCs. Saves flipping through the PHB for spell details. The cards themselves are laminated but I would have preferred more traditional card stock.


----------



## Kostchie (Nov 25, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for Spellbook Cards*

Some where a bit stuck together but didn't tear when separated. Otherwise perfect. I was thinking what I need now are blanks..


----------



## JesterOC (Nov 25, 2014)

*3 out of 5 rating for Spellbook Cards*

Pros* Low price* Thick paper, heavy laminate* Does its job.Cons*No concentration marking*Some more complex spells refer you to the book*Non rounded corners crumple easily*Only spells that are on the spell list - misses Domain and Oath spells that grant spells from Arcane


----------



## Pauper (Nov 26, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for Spellbook Cards*

Spellbook Cards come in packs based on class (except for the Arcane pack, which contains all wizard, sorcerer, and warlock spells). The cards are almost identical in size to Magic: the Gathering cards, so there are myriad options for sleeving. Also, since you are unlikely to shuffle Spellbook Cards, their square corners will likely only be an issue if you abuse them while unsleeved. Lastly, while some have noted there is no specific notification for spells with a Concentration duration, the reality is that every card with an 'up to' duration is a Concentration spell except for two cantrips -- Prestidigitation and Thaumaturgy. (This terminology exactly matches the Player's Handbook, so it's not GF9's fault, really.) Only significant downside is that many classes and some feats grant spells outside of a specific class to other classes, so you may end up buying an entire set of cards simply for access to one class-specific spell.


----------



## chibi graz'zt (Nov 27, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for Spellbook Cards*

These cards are not collectible cards. They are not covered in unique and evocative artwork. They are a tool for spellcasting classes to manage their spells and as a handy reference at the game table. As has been stated elsewhere, they are not meant to replace the PHB. The cards are heavy, laminated (so you can write on them with erasable marker). There a few things I do not like, I do not like the hard pointed edges (should have been rounded to maximize durability) and the fact that some cards were not printed with the 'Concentration' tag on them. I did contact at GF9 rep who appologized and assured me that they are working on fixing this issue in the upcomming print run. Nevertheless, they are very sturdy, laminated and handy. I highly recommend them for spell casting classes but remember, these cards are brief references, you still need to have the PHB handy for full text reference.

edit: 
I am upgrading the rating since the makers at Gf9 have taken my feedback and that of many others and made necessary improvements on the cards, which will now contain the 'C' tag and rounded corners as well as other edits.

edit 5/21/15:
Yesterday I stoped by my FLGS and picked up all the new decks. GF9 has re-released these cards, the edges are now rounded, the text in some cards has been corrected, and a couple of cards that were missing have been added. Best part is that the 'concentration' tag that was missing is now included in the spell description. Excellent quality, and you can still write on them with a dry erase marker.


----------



## guachi (Nov 29, 2014)

*3 out of 5 rating for Spellbook Cards*

Good but not a great product. It's definitely a nice addition to have, but not critical. It's hard to recommend more than one or two sets given the massive overlap of spells various classes have.


----------



## Frank Foulis (Dec 1, 2014)

*3 out of 5 rating for Spellbook Cards*

These spell cards set out to do the job they were designed to do. They are not pretty but functional. I do not care for the hard corners and already a few have crumpled up with the few sessions I have used them. Not sure I like the material they are made out of but I can use dry erase markers on them if I needed to. I could have just as easily sleeved a thinner stock of card and marked them with wet erase markers. A few of the longer description spells have page numbers to look them up in the Players Handbook are understandable. All in all I like these cards and will eventually get them all.


----------



## Gjorbjond (Dec 1, 2014)

*3 out of 5 rating for Spellbook Cards*

The cards lack any indication of whether the spell requires concentration or can be cast as a ritual, so they're not very useful for representing a wizard's spellbook.  For classes with a fixed list of spells known, they'd probably be fine.


----------



## Michael Long (Dec 2, 2014)

*1 out of 5 rating for Spellbook Cards*

I like the concept, but these were poorly manufactured.  With a trading card company behind this, using a third party didn't make sense.


----------



## Hunyock (Dec 6, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for Spellbook Cards*

The decks' shortcomings have been well documented, and so while I would prefer them to have more durable rounded corners and concentration information included, overall they look great and contain almost all the information you need.  Longer spells still need to reference the PHB, but they make a very attractive and convenient way for the spellcasters to organize the spells they have prepared.


----------



## Henrix (Dec 9, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for Spellbook Cards*

Spell cards are very useful. Put the spells you have prepared in a card holder and you have a handy spell book.Concentration isn't marked on these cards, but on the other hand you know it requires concentration when it says 'up to 1 min.', instead of '1 min.'My only gripe is that you don't get the cards for spells given by class choices, like the warlock's patron.But the price is right.


----------



## SigmaOne (Jan 14, 2015)

*4 out of 5 rating for Spellbook Cards*

At first I was turned off by the sharp corners, but I decided to try a set and I'm glad I did. They're high quality, sturdy cards. They're not overly artistic, but they're not unattractive either. What they are is useful. With new players, the cards have greatly trimmed the amount of time flipping through the PHB, and in my book that makes them well worth it. As others have mentioned, they do stick together a bit due to the lamination, but only in the sense that there is friction preventing them from sliding, and this goes away with use.


----------



## EthanSental (Feb 3, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Spellbook Cards*

I picked up all the deck just in case a player, experienced or new, decided to play a caster. The cards help speed up game play as well as help with player knowledge as they learn 5e.


----------



## DarkplaneDM (Mar 9, 2015)

*4 out of 5 rating for Spellbook Cards*

These are unavoidably useful, but the execution leaves a lot to be desired. As has been said just about everywhere, they have square corners and don't list the spells that require concentration. Still, I have every set and don't regret it. They're much better than the printed out version I was using before that. My players can prep their spells in less than a minute and don't have to flip through the manual (much).


----------



## marroon69 (May 10, 2015)

*1 out of 5 rating for Spellbook Cards*

Just to be clear I have the first printing, but will not buy the second printing of these. All I can say is I can not trust them so stopped using them. Instead of recapping everything I hate (yes hate) abut these cards I include the review I wished I read before I purchased these.


----------



## thalmin (May 18, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Spellbook Cards*

I have found these cards to be sturdy, nicely laminated, and easy to read. The cards are easy to reference, and the right size to fit in the standard deck boxes and binder pages. And no sleeves are needed. Now that I have the revised cards, I can give them a solid 5-Star rating.


----------



## Bad Fox (Mar 7, 2016)

*4 out of 5 rating for Spellbook Cards*

The first run of these cards definitely hurt the overall score, which is dragging lower than the most recent printing warrants.

Previous complaints have been fixed: Version 2 has rounded edges and a symbol to identify concentration spells. They do their job well, as they're very sturdy and have as much useful information packed on them as possible. I can't quite give them a five star rating, though. 

They are just too basic from an art and design perspective. Five stars would require Gale Force Nine to visually step up their game.


----------

